# Live albums



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

What are you favourite live albums. I know they are effectively like a greatest hits album but some songs just sound aweseome live. 

Here's a few of my favourites - 

AC/DC - Live
Metallica - Live Sh!t, Binge & Purge
Iron Maiden - Rock in Rio 
Thin Lizzy - Live & Dangerous
Reel Big Fish - Our Live Album is Better Than Your Live Album
Lamb of God - Killadelphia
Slipknot - 9.0 (live)

These are just some of the ones I really like. Bands like Iron Maiden have done numerous ones but I personally rate that one as my favourite. :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

U2 - Under A Blood Red Sky.

Er.....all I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

The Who Live At Leeds......................sweeeet! :thumb:


----------



## Bazza155 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thin Lizzy - Live and Dangerous
Rush - Rush in Rio
Molly Hatchet - Double Trouble Live


----------



## tossi (Sep 22, 2009)

Has to be: 

Iron Maiden - Rock In Rio 
Accept - Staying a life
Janis Ian - walking without a net
DJ Tiësto - Elements of Life Tour Copenhagen(this is only on dvd or blueray)


----------



## Soepergrover (Aug 14, 2009)

Coldplay live 2003 (DVD)


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

How could I forget!! 

Pantera - 101 Proof


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Th Eagles - Hell Freezes Over
Queen - Live Killers
Peter Frampton - Frampton Comes Alive

Counting Crows - New Amsterdam


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Live in Hype Park


----------



## fretfret (Jul 31, 2009)

Joe Bonamassa
Live at the Royal Albert Hall
Live from Shepherds Bush Empire


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

u2-live at red rock's (full length)
chilli peppers hyde park
kasabian live
u2-paris 1987
the who live at leeds
the who live isle of white
the who live albert hall
depeche mode live 
to name some of mine :thumb:


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Kiss:alive !
Kiss:alive 2!
Blackfoot:Highway song live
Y&T: yesterday & today live
Black Sabbath:Live evil


----------



## qwertyuiop (Jul 3, 2009)

Pink Floyd, Pulse
KIKI DEE, Almost Naked
Florence and the Machine, live at Abbey Road


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Metallica - S&M


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Stiff Little Fingers - Hanx (_the_ best live LP ever )
Rush - All the Worlds a Stage/Exit Stage Left
Velvet Underground - Live 1969
The Cure - Concert/Curiosity


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

The Killers - Live at the Albert Hall
Dire Straits - Alchemy
Billy Idol - VH1 Storytellers


----------



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

Rush - All the World's a Stage & Exit Stage Left
Blackfoot - Highway Song live (I'm on it. err, a bit, with a few hundred other happy Geordies )
Led Zeppelin - The Song Remains The Same


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Nirvana - MTV Unplugged
Metallica - S&M
Pink Floyd - Pulse


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Alex_225 said:


> Thin Lizzy - Live & Dangerous


Thoroughly agree! The transition from Cowboy Song into The Boys Are Back In Town is epic. Phenominal choice sir... phenominal choice indeed.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Top man. Thin Lizzy Live and Dangerous, listened to it on Sunday. Brings back memories of seeing them at the Manchester Apollo.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Rich said:


> The Killers - Live at the Albert Hall


pretty much same setlist as we saw at CIA, awesome! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Simon and Garfunkle at Central Park (was at the Wembly one and it was the only time (I think) they did a different version of The Boxer).
Fleetwood Mac at the Hollywood Bowl
U2
OMD
Also have a Texas one and REM but can't remember their titles.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

buckas said:


> pretty much same setlist as we saw at CIA, awesome! :thumb::thumb:


Same as they did at the NEC to, which is why I think I liked it so much !


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Metallica S&M
Nirvana Unplugged in New York


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Pink Floyd - Delicate Sound of Thunder
Pink Floyd - Pulse
Depeche Mode - 101


----------



## stan the man (Jun 10, 2009)

Jeff Beck - Live at Ronnie Scotts.
Mezzoforte - Live In Reykjavic.


----------



## Lost Boys (Apr 11, 2006)

It's gotta be MC5 - Kick Out The Jams, live at the Grande Ballroom, Detroit. February 1969.
The energy expelled from the speakers, I don't think will ever be beat.


----------



## bradfordfabia (Jun 14, 2008)

Genesis - Seconds Out
Phil Collins - Seriously Live


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

Daft Punk - Alive 2007
AC/DC - Live


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

Cliff Rich.......only kidding 

Springstein E Street Band Born in the USA or 

Rolling Stones Wembley 1990


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

i have a dvd of papa roach, live and murderous in chicago, it is brilliant and they play everything perfect


----------

